# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙΣ

## kostas-23

Παιδια,Καλημέρα.Εχω μια ηλεκτροκολληση IMPERIAL και τελευταια,ξαφνικα με το που την ανοιγω ριχνει την ασφαλεια του σπιτιου.
Παράκληση.Αν εχει κανενας σχεδιάγραμμα και τι ρολο παιζουν τα BYY-52, και δευτερον το GBPC-3566A.
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικά.

----------

Franco (13-02-21)

----------

